# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Kysymyksiä busseista

## Salo

Ajattelin luoda tällaisen aiheen, jos jollakin on jotain kysyttävää busseihin ym.

Minulla on heti näin muutama kysymys:

1. Olen huomannut bussilla matkustattaessa, että vasemman jalan lähettyvillä on jokin nappi, poljin tai vastaavaa minulle tuntematon esine. Olen yrittänyt etsiä kuvia tästä Googlesta ja löysin tässä yhden: https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/...33248524_n.jpg

Mikä on tuon funktio ja onko kaikissa edes tuollainen ja sama funktio, jos tuo ylipäätänsä on jotain? Löytyykö tuo esim. Turun ja Helsigin käyttämistä Volvoista ja Scanoista? Onko tuolla jokin nimi?

----------


## citybus

Telinkevennystä käytetään usein vasemmalla jalalla, joissain autoissa tuo voi olla myös kuulutusmikrofonin nappula.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Ajattelin luoda tällaisen aiheen, jos jollakin on jotain kysyttävää busseihin ym.
> 
> Minulla on heti näin muutama kysymys:
> 
> 1. Olen huomannut bussilla matkustattaessa, että vasemman jalan lähettyvillä on jokin nappi, poljin tai vastaavaa minulle tuntematon esine. Olen yrittänyt etsiä kuvia tästä Googlesta ja löysin tässä yhden: https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/...33248524_n.jpg
> 
> Mikä on tuon funktio ja onko kaikissa edes tuollainen ja sama funktio, jos tuo ylipäätänsä on jotain? Löytyykö tuo esim. Turun ja Helsigin käyttämistä Volvoista ja Scanoista? Onko tuolla jokin nimi?





> Telinkevennystä käytetään usein vasemmalla jalalla, joissain autoissa tuo voi olla myös kuulutusmikrofonin nappula.


Salon linkkaamassa kuvassahan on painetoiminen mikrofonin jalkakytkin. Vasemmallahan voi olla myös pakokaasujarru tai citybusin mainitsema telinkevennin. Volvossahan säädetään joissain malleissa kojetaulua polkimella vasemmalta puolelta.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Ivecoissa/Irisbusseissa on mielestäni hyvin samannäköinen painike, jolla ohjaustangonrakenteen "lukitus" vapautetaan hetkeksi sen asennon säätämistä varten. Se taitaa tosin useimmiten olla ohjaustangon juuressa, mitä olen nähnyt?

----------


## Tuomas

Tietyissä vanhahkoissa linja-automalleissa myös vaihtaminen lähi- ja kaukovalojen välillä tapahtuu jalkapainikkeen avulla. Muutamassa SLHS:n 1960-lukulaisessa bussissa tämmöinen toiminto ainakin on.

----------


## Overdriver

> Ivecoissa/Irisbusseissa on mielestäni hyvin samannäköinen painike, jolla ohjaustangonrakenteen "lukitus" vapautetaan hetkeksi sen asennon säätämistä varten. Se taitaa tosin useimmiten olla ohjaustangon juuressa, mitä olen nähnyt?


Volvoissakin toimii jalkakytkimellä, mutta sekään ei kaikesta huolimatta ole lattiassa.

----------


## Nak

> Volvoissakin toimii jalkakytkimellä, mutta sekään ei kaikesta huolimatta ole lattiassa.


Euro6 8900 Volvossa kojetaulun säätö tapahtuu lattian napista. Telinkevennin on sitten sen vieressä. 

Ivecossa, Vdl:ssä ja ainakin myös Man:ssa ratin säätönappi on keskellä ohjaamon lattiaa

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kertokaapa viisaat, miksi tässä Helbin autossa oli tällainen "pätkäkilpi"? Kuva on otettu 9.5.2008. Mahtaako olla vielä liikenteessä, sitä en tiedä.

--

----------


## Karosa

> Kertokaapa viisaat, miksi tässä Helbin autossa oli tällainen "pätkäkilpi"?


Liikenteessä ei enään ole, poistettu viime vuoden alussa. Syytä en tiedä miksi oli tuollainen rekisterikilpi mutta niitä oli myös kaksi muuta,

#9939, JOM-34
#9938, JOM-39

----------


## Prompter

> Liikenteessä ei enää ole, poistettu viime vuoden alussa. Syytä en tiedä miksi oli tuollainen rekisterikilpi mutta niitä oli myös kaksi muuta,
> 
> #9939, JOM-34
> #9938, JOM-39


http://www.saunalahti.fi/sisaarim/tr...terikilvet.htm

----------


## 034

Kiitos @Prompter. Mielenkiintoisesta linkistäsi  :Smile:

----------


## b10m55

> http://www.saunalahti.fi/sisaarim/tr...terikilvet.htm


Ihan mukavaa, että on laitettu linkki aikanaan kirjoittamilleni rekisterikilpisivuille. Siellähän on kuvakin STA:n JOM-39-kilvestä. Noita viisimerkkisiä J-alkuisia ja aikaisemmin N-alkuisia kilpiähän annettiin niille autoille, joissa rekisterikilvelle varattu tila oli liian pieni normaalikilvelle (yleisimmin amerikkalaiset autot). Noissa STA:n busseissa ei kuitenkaan ole kysymys tilanpuutteesta, leveyttä riittää normaalikilvelle. Varsinainen kysymys jää siis edelleen vastausta vaille. Miksi noihin muutamaan bussiin piti laittaa pikkukilvet?

----------


## Miska

> IVarsinainen kysymys jää siis edelleen vastausta vaille. Miksi noihin muutamaan bussiin piti laittaa pikkukilvet?


Lyhyen kilven sai myös keväällä 2000 rekisteröity Satakunnan Liikenteen auto 62 JLC-16, joka on ihan tavanomainen pikavuoroauto Carrus Star 502 -korilla. Tuonkin sisarautot saivat normaalit kilvet. Olisiko noita lyhyitä kilpiä jäänyt jonnekin jemmaan 90-luvun lopulla ja jämäkilvet on sitten jaettu sellaisiin autoihin, joissa tila riittäisi normaalille 6-merkkiselle kilvellekin.

----------


## Nak

> jämäkilvet on sitten jaettu sellaisiin autoihin, joissa tila riittäisi normaalille 6-merkkiselle kilvellekin.


Mitkähän autot ovat saaneet ne väliin jääneet kilvet JOM-35, JOM-36 ja JOM-38?

----------


## Salo

Kiitos hyvistä vastauksista, yritin etsiä tietoa Googlesta enkä löytänyt. Voi olla, että asiasta ei paljon puhuta tai etsin väärillä hakusanoilla. 

Kysymykset koski lähinnä enemmänkin Volvo 8700LE ja Scania Scala merkkiä bussimalleja (mitä mm. Turussa on). 

Löysin itse asiassa aika loistavan kuvan näistä Turun uusista 8900LE:sta http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A....jpg/_full.jpg
Eli onko tuo oikealla oleva (tuo nappi) mikä ja tuo vasemmalla joku on tuolla vähän ylempää on taas mikä?

Miten muuten tuo telinkevennin toimii busseissa käytännössä?

----------


## Nak

> Kiitos hyvistä vastauksista, yritin etsiä tietoa Googlesta enkä löytänyt. Voi olla, että asiasta ei paljon puhuta tai etsin väärillä hakusanoilla. 
> 
> Kysymykset koski lähinnä enemmänkin Volvo 8700LE ja Scania Scala merkkiä bussimalleja (mitä mm. Turussa on). 
> 
> Löysin itse asiassa aika loistavan kuvan näistä Turun uusista 8900LE:sta http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A....jpg/_full.jpg
> Eli onko tuo oikealla oleva (tuo nappi) mikä ja tuo vasemmalla joku on tuolla vähän ylempää on taas mikä?
> 
> Miten muuten tuo telinkevennin toimii busseissa käytännössä?



Tuo musta nappi vapauttaa kojelaudan lukituksen jotta sitä voi säätää ja tuo toinen on telinkevennys. 

Telinkevennin päästää teliakselin jousituksen ilmatyynyt tyhjäksi ja paino siirtyy vetävälle akselille, jolloin saadaan enemmän pitoa liukkaille. Vanhemmissa busseissa joissa telipyörät eivät kääntyneet, telinkevennys auttoi myös jyrkässä käännöksessä, kun telipyörät eivät pistäneet niin paljoa hanttiin siirtyessään sivusuunnassa.

----------


## ATR

Mitä sisältää uusien Onnibussien takaosassa oleva "laatikko"?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mitä sisältää uusien Onnibussien takaosassa oleva "laatikko"?


Eiköhän tuo ole lisätavaratila. Kun ei siinä ole lattian alla tilaa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eiköhän tuo ole lisätavaratila. Kun ei siinä ole lattian alla tilaa.


Missäs siinä on ilmastointilaite?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Missäs siinä on ilmastointilaite?


En tiedä. Ehkä katolla?

----------


## ATR

Missä hintaluokassa liikkuu uuden kaksiakselisen pikavuorobussin hinta? Kuinka suuri osa hinnasta on suunnilleen korin osuus?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Missä hintaluokassa liikkuu uuden kaksiakselisen pikavuorobussin hinta?


Heittäisin että siinä 250 000 - 300 000  paikkeilla

----------


## vristo

> Missäs siinä on ilmastointilaite?


Monesti kaksikerrosbussissa ilmastointilaite on bussin takaosassa. 

Kuten vaikkapa tässä:
http://www.showbus.com/p2010/Megabus...20DD424453.JPG

Koska Onnibussin tapauksessa takaosassa on tämä "suksiboxi", joka peittäisi nämä takaosan ritilät, oma oletukseni on, että heidän Astromegoissaan on joku toinen ratkaisu (ainakin ovettomalla puolella, takapyörien edessä on yksi "ylimääräinen" ritilä).

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Astromegan kylmäilmastointi näyttäisi olevan hieman "upotettuna" katolla

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:51 ----------




> Missä hintaluokassa liikkuu uuden kaksiakselisen pikavuorobussin hinta? Kuinka suuri osa hinnasta on suunnilleen korin osuus?


Varusteista riippuen noin 350 000 e  alvilla, tosin koria laskemalla saa aina kymmeniä tuhansia pois, ja jos ottaa penkeistä nahat pois ja roskakorit pois ja stoppi nappi summerit pois, varusteita riisumalla ehkä 30 000 e saa pudotettua hintaa

----------


## Nak

Minun mielestäni näissä Onnibussin Astromegoissa näkyy suksiboksin takana ritilät, kuten Vriston linkittämässä kuvassa
Bussifriikin kuvista Tässä ja Tässä

----------


## Tenava

> Monesti kaksikerrosbussissa ilmastointilaite on bussin takaosassa. 
> 
> Kuten vaikkapa tässä:
> http://www.showbus.com/p2010/Megabus...20DD424453.JPG
> 
> Koska Onnibussin tapauksessa takaosassa on tämä "suksiboxi", joka peittäisi nämä takaosan ritilät, oma oletukseni on, että heidän Astromegoissaan on joku toinen ratkaisu (ainakin ovettomalla puolella, takapyörien edessä on yksi "ylimääräinen" ritilä).


Voi pojat kyllä se ilmastointilaitteisto on katolla.Katselkaapa joskus vaikka autoja sillanpäältä niin näätte paljon uusia juttuja. Ei tartte arvailla ihmetellä.

----------


## Nak

> Voi pojat kyllä se ilmastointilaitteisto on katolla.Katselkaapa joskus vaikka autoja sillanpäältä niin näätte paljon uusia juttuja. Ei tartte arvailla ihmetellä.


Tarkoitatko yleisellä tasolla vai vain Astromegan tapauksessa? 
Näissä Berliinin Manneissa on ilmastointi juurikin tuolla takana.

----------


## vristo

> Voi pojat kyllä se ilmastointilaitteisto on katolla.Katselkaapa joskus vaikka autoja sillanpäältä niin näätte paljon uusia juttuja. Ei tartte arvailla ihmetellä.


Nyt sitten kuva Onnibussin Astromegasta niin, että katto näkyy, kiitos. Sillä se selviää.

----------


## JuTa

> 1. Olen huomannut bussilla matkustattaessa, että vasemman jalan lähettyvillä on jokin nappi, poljin tai vastaavaa minulle tuntematon esine. 
> Mikä on tuon funktio ja onko kaikissa edes tuollainen ja sama funktio, jos tuo ylipäätänsä on jotain?


Lisätään vielä että joissain autoissa äänitorvi toimii jalkanapilla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Nyt sitten kuva Onnibussin Astromegasta niin, että katto näkyy, kiitos. Sillä se selviää.


Voilá

----------


## tlajunen

Jokos kuluttajavirasto on älähtänyt tuosta "ALKAEN 1  plus varausmaksu"-mainonnasta? Käsittääkseni mainonnassa pitää kuluttajalle maksettavaksi tuleva kokonaishinta näyttää sellaisenaan ilman tarvetta laskutoimituksille.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Käsittääkseni mainonnassa pitää kuluttajalle maksettavaksi tuleva kokonaishinta näyttää sellaisenaan ilman tarvetta laskutoimituksille.


Onko näin? Esimerkiksi automainonnassahan on aina hinta + toimituskulut?

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko näin? Esimerkiksi automainonnassahan on aina hinta + toimituskulut?


Juu, mutta ei saisi olla: http://www2.kuluttajavirasto.fi/fi-F...1-78a68f5b1043

----------


## Salo

Näin kesäisin olen huomannut, että noista Scanian Scaloista sekä joistakin Volvoista (8700LE) kuuluu erittäin kova ääni jostain takaata, moottoritilasta ym. Mikäs se voisi olla?

Scaloissa ääni ainakin voimistuu, kun auto kiihdyttää. Volvoista harvemmin kuuluu, mutta siitäkin kun kiihdyttää ja on vauhdissa. Viileimpinä päivinä ei niinkään useasti voi havaita tuota ääntä, mutta välillä kyllä.

----------


## Karosa

> Scaloissa ääni ainakin voimistuu, kun auto kiihdyttää.


Lyhyesti sanottuna, kyse on moottorituulettimesta, joka Scaloissa huutaa kuumina päivinä todella äänekkäästi.

----------


## Salo

OK. 

Yksi kysymys tuohon kattokanavatuuletukseen, eli mikä se "kattokanava" "kattokanavatuuletus" tai "puhallus" millä nimellä nyt sitä kutsutaanki on, ja miltä se näyttää? Mitä eroa siihen on esim. ilmastointiin ja semmosiin tuulettimiin mitkä ovat ovien lähellä?

----------


## Nak

Kattokanavatuuletuksesta puhutaan silloin, kun bussissa ei ole ilmastointia. Toki ilmastoitu ilmakin liikkuu kattokanavissa. Kattokanavat ovat ne pömpelit katossa juuri ikkunoiden vieressä. Katolla tai kattokanavien sisällä on sitten puhaltimet. Joskus kattokanavien ilmaa on vaihdatettu myös ajoviiman avulla.

Ovien lähellä olevilla tuulettimilla taidat tarkoittaa lattiapuhaltimia, joiden lämpökennoissa kiertää sama vesi kun pattereissa. Näillä yritetään luoda oville lämpöverhoa, jotta talvipakkasella kaikki kylmä viima ei tunkisi sisään ajonaikana. Myös ovien edessä olevaa lattia voisi yrittää pitää sulana näiden avulla.
Tätä voisi verrata jollain tasolla esim. isojen kauppojen sisäänkäyntiin, joissa lämmin ilma pöhöttää katosta talvisin päin näköä.

----------


## Salo

http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A....jpg/_full.jpg tuo kuva ei ole Volvo 8700LE:sta, mutta kuitenkin: Eli keskioven jälkeen nuo neljä suorakulmaisen aukkoa penkkien molemmin puolin on tietääkseni ilmastoinnin (kun ilmastointi on tuon kohdalla katolla)? Silloin kun tuo laite on päällä, niin meneekö ilma myös kattokanavien kautta pitkin koko bussin? Onko kattokanavat nuo harmaat jutut oikealla ja vasemmalla puolella pitkin koko bussia (missä o stop-nappulat kiinni myös).

Jossain busseissa ei löydy tuota keskellä olevaa "ilmastointilaatikkoa", mutta löytyy muutama tällainen kuten kuvassa näkyy: http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/Marrasku...pg?img=img1440. Mitkä nuo on? 

Liittyykö nuo edelliset mitenkään näihin: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2011/E....jpg/_full.jpg, http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/Hein%C3%....jpg/_full.jpg ja http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Helmikuu...jpg/_full.jpg? Nuo "laaitkot" siis suunnitellaan kuskin puolena yläpuolella? Ilmastointia vai?

----------


## vristo

> Jossain busseissa ei löydy tuota keskellä olevaa "ilmastointilaatikkoa", mutta löytyy muutama tällainen kuten kuvassa näkyy: http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/Marrasku...pg?img=img1440. Mitkä nuo on?


Kuvassa näkyvässä bussissa on vain ns. kanavapuhallus, ei jäähdyttävä ilmastointi. 




> Liittyykö nuo edelliset mitenkään näihin: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2011/E....jpg/_full.jpg, http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/Hein%C3%....jpg/_full.jpg ja http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Helmikuu...jpg/_full.jpg? Nuo "laaitkot" siis suunnitellaan kuskin puolena yläpuolella? Ilmastointia vai?


Kuvissa näkyvä systeemi on nimenomaan kuljettajailmastointi.

----------


## Nak

> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A....jpg/_full.jpg tuo kuva ei ole Volvo 8700LE:sta, mutta kuitenkin: Eli keskioven jälkeen nuo neljä suorakulmaisen aukkoa penkkien molemmin puolin on tietääkseni ilmastoinnin (kun ilmastointi on tuon kohdalla katolla)? Silloin kun tuo laite on päällä, niin meneekö ilma myös kattokanavien kautta pitkin koko bussin? Onko kattokanavat nuo harmaat jutut oikealla ja vasemmalla puolella pitkin koko bussia (missä o stop-nappulat kiinni myös).


Ritilöiden kohdalla sijaitsee suunnilleen puhaltimet, puhaltimet puhaltavat aina päällä ollessaan ilmaa kattokanaviin, jotka ovat juurikin nuo harmaat jutut.




> Jossain busseissa ei löydy tuota keskellä olevaa "ilmastointilaatikkoa", mutta löytyy muutama tällainen kuten kuvassa näkyy: http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/Marrasku...pg?img=img1440. Mitkä nuo on?


 Puhaltimet sijaitsevat noiden laatikoiden alla. Näiden autojen kohdalla en ole ihan varma onko kanavapuhallus käytössä ilmastoinnin yhteydessä, vai onko alkuperäiset tuulettimet vielä käytössä. Pömpeleitä on kuitenkin ihan riittävästi  :Very Happy: 




> Liittyykö nuo edelliset mitenkään näihin: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2011/E....jpg/_full.jpg, http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/Hein%C3%....jpg/_full.jpg ja  Nuo "laaitkot" siis suunnitellaan kuskin puolena yläpuolella? Ilmastointia vai?


Näissä kuvissa tuo kuljettajan kohdalla oleva pömpeli on kuljettajantilan ilmastointilaite. 




> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Helmikuu...jpg/_full.jpg?


 Tässä taas on kattoluukkujen paikalle asennettu jälkikäteen pienitehoiset ilmastointilaitteet. Näitä vastaavia on HSL-alueella Helbin busseissa jonkinverran, mutta ne on asennettu tekemällä reikää kattoon. Nämä ilmastoinnit ei sitten ymmärtääkseni työnnä ilmaa kattokanaviin, vaan toimivat kokonaan omana yksikkönä. Toimiessaan nämä ovat kuitenkin yllättävän tehokkaita.
Esim. Tässä Helbin bussissa näkyy ilmastointilaite tuolla "suksiboksin" välissä ja viereisessä PL:n autossa kuljettajan ilmastointilaite

----------


## Nakkiputka

> OK. 
> 
> Yksi kysymys tuohon kattokanavatuuletukseen, eli mikä se "kattokanava" "kattokanavatuuletus" tai "puhallus" millä nimellä nyt sitä kutsutaanki on, ja miltä se näyttää? Mitä eroa siihen on esim. ilmastointiin ja semmosiin tuulettimiin mitkä ovat ovien lähellä?


Noin yleisellä tasolla "ilmastoinnilla" tarkoitetaan järjestelmää, jossa auton sisätiloihin on mahdollista johtaa kylmempää ilmaa kuin mitä ulkoilma on. Auton sisätilat toimivat siis vastaavasti kuin jääkaappi.

----------


## Tenava

> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A....jpg/_full.jpg tuo kuva ei ole Volvo 8700LE:sta, mutta kuitenkin: Eli keskioven jälkeen nuo neljä suorakulmaisen aukkoa penkkien molemmin puolin on tietääkseni ilmastoinnin (kun ilmastointi on tuon kohdalla katolla)? Silloin kun tuo laite on päällä, niin meneekö ilma myös kattokanavien kautta pitkin koko bussin? Onko kattokanavat nuo harmaat jutut oikealla ja vasemmalla puolella pitkin koko bussia (missä o stop-nappulat kiinni myös).


Sen ensimmäisen kuvan ritilät ei puhalla mitään vaan imevät sisältäpäin ilmaa pois viileä ilma tulee kanavista sisälle.

----------


## J_J

> http://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Kes%C3%A....jpg/_full.jpg tuo kuva ei ole Volvo 8700LE:sta, mutta kuitenkin: Eli keskioven jälkeen nuo neljä suorakulmaisen aukkoa penkkien molemmin puolin on tietääkseni ilmastoinnin (kun ilmastointi on tuon kohdalla katolla)? Silloin kun tuo laite on päällä, niin meneekö ilma myös kattokanavien kautta pitkin koko bussin?


Noista ritilöistä jotka katossa näkyvät (4 kpl) EI puhalleta mitään ilmaa autoon sisään. Niistä imetään auton sisäilmaa ilmastointilaitteelle, joka sitten sitä vielä jäähdyttää ja/tai kuivaa puhaltaen sen ilman edelleen takaisin autoon kattokanavien kautta. Kuumalla hellesäällä käytännössä vain kierrätetään auton sisällä olevaa ilmaa, viileämmällä kelillä käytetään pääsääntöisesti raitista ulkoilmaa. Helteellä ei näiden Suomessa käytettävien ilmastointilaitteiden teho riittäisi alkuunkaan, ellei jo kerran jäähdytettyä sisäilmaa uudelleenkierrätettäisi edelleen jäähdytettäväksi.

----------


## Salo

> Noista ritilöistä jotka katossa näkyvät (4 kpl) EI puhalleta mitään ilmaa autoon sisään. Niistä imetään auton sisäilmaa ilmastointilaitteelle, joka sitten sitä vielä jäähdyttää ja/tai kuivaa puhaltaen sen ilman edelleen takaisin autoon kattokanavien kautta. Kuumalla hellesäällä käytännössä vain kierrätetään auton sisällä olevaa ilmaa, viileämmällä kelillä käytetään pääsääntöisesti raitista ulkoilmaa. Helteellä ei näiden Suomessa käytettävien ilmastointilaitteiden teho riittäisi alkuunkaan, ellei jo kerran jäähdytettyä sisäilmaa uudelleenkierrätettäisi edelleen jäähdytettäväksi.


Kiitos kaikille vastanneille. Tämä tulikin yllätyksenä. Onko tosiaan näin kaikissa autoissa sekä myös esim. Scanian kaukoliikenteen busseissa jossain ulkomailla vai käytetäänkö siellä tehokkaimpia laitteita, että ne puhaltaa eikä ime? Itse ajattelin, että tosiaan sieltä puhalletaan, eteenkin kun jossain kattokuvissa huomannut, että niissä on sellaisia puhaltimia yms. 

Pystyykö muuten nuo ilmastointilaitteet lämmittämään vai toteutuuko lämmitys ainoastaan noiden lattiapuhaltimien ja pattereiden kautta (Miten lämmin vesi on lämpimänä piirissä?). Ainakin Scaloissa kerran kuumana päivänä muistaakseni (voi olla että kuulin väärin) lattiapuhallin oli toiminnassa (vissiin puhaltamassa viileää ilmaa?

Miten muuten vanhoissa busseissa, joissa ei ole tuota ilmastointia eikä noita neljää kiertoilmapuhallin-laatikkoa katolla, miten niissä tuuletus/kattokanavatuuletus toteutuu esim. tässä: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/E....jpg/_full.jpg

----------


## Overdriver

> Kiitos kaikille vastanneille. Tämä tulikin yllätyksenä. Onko tosiaan näin kaikissa autoissa sekä myös esim. Scanian kaukoliikenteen busseissa jossain ulkomailla vai käytetäänkö siellä tehokkaimpia laitteita, että ne puhaltaa eikä ime? Itse ajattelin, että tosiaan sieltä puhalletaan, eteenkin kun jossain kattokuvissa huomannut, että niissä on sellaisia puhaltimia yms.


Kyllä siellä jonkinlaista puhallustakin tapahtuu, kun ilmaa kierrätetään matkustamosta ilmastointilaitteeseen ja takaisin.




> Pystyykö muuten nuo ilmastointilaitteet lämmittämään vai toteutuuko lämmitys ainoastaan noiden lattiapuhaltimien ja pattereiden kautta (Miten lämmin vesi on lämpimänä piirissä?). Ainakin Scaloissa kerran kuumana päivänä muistaakseni (voi olla että kuulin väärin) lattiapuhallin oli toiminnassa (vissiin puhaltamassa viileää ilmaa?


Ehkä kuski ei ihan osannut...




> Miten muuten vanhoissa busseissa, joissa ei ole tuota ilmastointia eikä noita neljää kiertoilmapuhallin-laatikkoa katolla, miten niissä tuuletus/kattokanavatuuletus toteutuu esim. tässä: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/E....jpg/_full.jpg


En tiedä kyseisestä autosta, mutta kai siitä saa ainakin kattoluukut auki, ja joissakin malleissa kattokanavista tulee tosiaan ajoviima sisään, kun auto liikkuu.

----------


## Nak

> Pystyykö muuten nuo ilmastointilaitteet lämmittämään vai toteutuuko lämmitys ainoastaan noiden lattiapuhaltimien ja pattereiden kautta (Miten lämmin vesi on lämpimänä piirissä?). Ainakin Scaloissa kerran kuumana päivänä muistaakseni (voi olla että kuulin väärin) lattiapuhallin oli toiminnassa (vissiin puhaltamassa viileää ilmaa?
> 
> Miten muuten vanhoissa busseissa, joissa ei ole tuota ilmastointia eikä noita neljää kiertoilmapuhallin-laatikkoa katolla, miten niissä tuuletus/kattokanavatuuletus toteutuu esim. tässä: http://rvleino.kuvat.fi/kuvat/2013/E....jpg/_full.jpg


Ilmastoinnin yhteydessä on lähes poikkeuksetta myös lämmitysmahdollisuus. 

Lämmin vesikierto on samaa vettä kun moottorin jäähdytinneste. Hanoilla sitten säädellään lämpötilaa.

Kuvan bussissa kattopuhaltimet löytyvät kanavien sisältä. Ne sijaitsevat kyljessä katon korkeudella näkyvien ritilöiden kohdilla

----------


## J_J

> Kyllä siellä jonkinlaista puhallustakin tapahtuu, kun ilmaa kierrätetään matkustamosta ilmastointilaitteeseen ja takaisin.


Toki puhallustakin tapahtuu, mutta ei katossa olevien kiertoilmaritilöiden kautta. Jäähdytetty tai lämmitetty ilma puhalletaan matkustamoon kattokanavien kautta.

----------


## Salo

> Toki puhallustakin tapahtuu, mutta ei katossa olevien kiertoilmaritilöiden kautta. Jäähdytetty tai lämmitetty ilma puhalletaan matkustamoon kattokanavien kautta.


Selvä. Mietin vain kun tänäänkin oli aika lämmin päivä ja Volvo 8700LE:sta selkeästi puhalsi viileää ilmaa ja oli muutenkin bussissa viileää, eteenkin ikkunoiden vierestä selkeästi havaitsi miten viileää ilmaa puhaltaa (vissiin kattokanavien reiät on juuri siinä ikkunan puolellakin?). Mutta taas Scania Scalassa oli ihan heikkoa, lämmintä vaikka jotain ilmastoinnin hurinaa tai vastaavaa kuluui, erityisesti bussin takaosassa. Jossain keskioven kohdalla jotain ilmaa puhalsi ylhäältä, mutta heikosti. Luulis että tuossa olisi ihan oikeesti puhaltunut kunnolla, kun katossa on reikiä aika paljon, vai onko niillä jokin muu funktio eikä toimi niinä kattokanavien puhaltimina? Onko niiden ilmastoinnit oikeesti tehottomia vaiko huonosti hoideltuja?

Tässä myynti-ilmoituksessa lukee http://busmarket.fi/content/bussi/16...ania-scala-6x4 ettei ilmastointia ole edes, mutta kattolämmityslaite löytyy, eli olisiko se tuo laite katolla?

----------


## 034

_Ohi aiheen ->_
Täytyy itsekin ottaa kantaa tähän keskusteluun mutta en niinkään kysymyksiin vastaamaan vaan näihin myynti ilmoituksiin. Ne tehdään kait kiirreellä hosuen koska niissä hyvin useasti on "virheitä"... Itse en luottaisi noihin kaikkiin tietoihin. En käsittele ed. mainittua myynti ilmoitusta vaan yleisellä tasolla.

----------


## Taza

> Noista ritilöistä jotka katossa näkyvät (4 kpl) EI puhalleta mitään ilmaa autoon sisään. Niistä imetään auton sisäilmaa ilmastointilaitteelle, joka sitten sitä vielä jäähdyttää ja/tai kuivaa puhaltaen sen ilman edelleen takaisin autoon kattokanavien kautta. Kuumalla hellesäällä käytännössä vain kierrätetään auton sisällä olevaa ilmaa, viileämmällä kelillä käytetään pääsääntöisesti raitista ulkoilmaa. Helteellä ei näiden Suomessa käytettävien ilmastointilaitteiden teho riittäisi alkuunkaan, ellei jo kerran jäähdytettyä sisäilmaa uudelleenkierrätettäisi edelleen jäähdytettäväksi.


Tässä on vissi perä mutta pieni lisäys vielä; Kyllä sitä ulkoilmaakin (kuumaa) jäähdytetään koska "lakipykälät" vaatii, että matkustamoon johdetaan tietty määrä raitista ilmaa. En sen tarkemmin osaa kertoa mutta suuntaa-antavasti sanoisin että esimerkiksi "x määrä (m3) ilmaa / 1h", tuosta varmaan idea selviää. Vastaavasti kylmillä ilmoilla myös "jo lämmitettyä ilmaa lämmitetään uudestaan" energian säästämiseksi mutta raitista (kylmää) ilmaa otetaan sekaan samalla "lakipykälä" periaatteella.

----------


## J_J

> Tässä on vissi perä mutta pieni lisäys vielä; Kyllä sitä ulkoilmaakin (kuumaa) jäähdytetään koska "lakipykälät" vaatii, että matkustamoon johdetaan tietty määrä raitista ilmaa. En sen tarkemmin osaa kertoa mutta suuntaa-antavasti sanoisin että esimerkiksi "x määrä (m3) ilmaa / 1h", tuosta varmaan idea selviää. Vastaavasti kylmillä ilmoilla myös "jo lämmitettyä ilmaa lämmitetään uudestaan" energian säästämiseksi mutta raitista (kylmää) ilmaa otetaan sekaan samalla "lakipykälä" periaatteella.


Tottakai pitää ottaa sisään myös raitista ilmaa. Mutta tuo lakipykälä ilmanvaihdosta täyttyy hyvin vähäiselläkin raittiin ilman otolla. Jos vain kierrätetään 24/7 periaatteella samaa sisäilmaa, siitä loppuu happi. Tuo kertomani todellisuus sisäkierrosta liittyi vain siihen, että laitteiden teho riittää paljon paremmin kierrättämällä sama ilma jäähdytettäväksi usempaan kertaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tietäisikö kukaan Tampereen tilaajavärityksen sinisen värin rgb-lukuja?

EDIT:
Selvitinkin tuon jo. (33, 96, 181)

----------


## Piirka

Tuli toukokuussa käytyä Kuopiossa Korttelimuseon linja-autonäyttelyssä. Opas kertoili erinäisiä seikkoja, kuten sen, että ennen muinoin bussi ei läpäissyt katsastusta, mikäli se oli matkustamon puolella likainen. Mahtoiko tuo pitää paikkansa? Nykyään katsastajat eivät taida kiinnittää huomiota likaan/pölyyn. Kantapään kautta opin viime vuonna, ettei penkille laskeutunutta hyttystä kannata tappaa mätkimällä. Sellainen pölypilvi irtosi penkistä, että kaasunaamarille olisi ollut käyttöä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olisiko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa tästä bussista? Rekisterinumero on AB 567 47, kuvattu Viipurissa 200x, ollut Skånetrafikenin alueella värityksestä ja teksteistä päätellen.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Olisiko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa tästä bussista? Rekisterinumero on AB 567 47, kuvattu Viipurissa 200x, ollut Skånetrafikenin alueella värityksestä ja teksteistä päätellen.


*http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/38843/#n44053*
Kyseessä on ex. Swebusin auto 3185. Se saapui Viipuriin 2005, ja poistettiin käytöstä 2009, kun auto paloi käyttökelvottomaksi.
Autolla ajettiin määränpääkilpien perusteella Viipurin ja Pietarin välistä linjaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> *http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/38843/#n44053*
> Kyseessä on ex. Swebusin auto 3185. Se saapui Viipuriin 2005, ja poistettiin käytöstä 2009, kun auto paloi käyttökelvottomaksi.
> Autolla ajettiin määränpääkilpien perusteella Viipurin ja Pietarin välistä linjaa.


Kiitokset tästä!  :Smile:  Haeskelin kyllä fotobusista tuota, mutten löytänyt.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Kiitokset tästä!  Haeskelin kyllä fotobusista tuota, mutten löytänyt.


Tuo oli kyllä vaikea löydettävä... Itse yritin aluksi löytää pikahaulla, mutta lopulta jouduin katsomaan jokaisen viipurilaisen liikennöitsijän kalustoluettelot erikseen, koska pikahaku ei antanut tulosta. Tämä yksilö oli tietenkin listan viimeisen liikennöitsijän listassa  :Very Happy:

----------


## 034

Ulkonäöllisesti aika karskin näköinen. JV bussigroupilla makoili tällainen valko harmaa puna raitaisena v. 2008. Löytyy Jastin kuvastosta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikähän tämän Eaglen pituus on? 12 m? 12,6 m?

http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...915)+Lasse.jpg

----------


## killerpop

> Mikähän tämän Eaglen pituus on? 12 m? 12,6 m?
> 
> http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...915)+Lasse.jpg


12,00 metriä. Muita detaljeja: alusta YV31MA711YA051396 ja käyttöönotto 2000-06-21

----------


## Bussihullu

Millaisia hyviä kaukobussimalleja on olemassa? Entä millaisia kannattaa välttää?
Mitä ominaisuuksia olisi hyvä olla? Onko mitään matalalattiaisia kaukobusseja?

Voiko kaupunkibussia (matalalattia) käyttää kaukoliikenteessä?
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Tuomas

> Millaisia hyviä kaukobussimalleja on olemassa? Entä millaisia kannattaa välttää?
> Mitä ominaisuuksia olisi hyvä olla? Onko mitään matalalattiaisia kaukobusseja?


Pitkän matkan bussien varustelu ja ominaisuudet riippuvat melko paljon siitä, millaiseen ajoon auto hankitaan.

Minun mielestäni peruskaukoliikennelinja-autossa pitäisi olla tavaratilaa rahtia ja matkalaukkuja varten, säädettävät, pehmeät istuimet ja WC. Ovia riittää kaksi, koska kaukobussit pysähtyvät harvemmin, ja matkustajia vaihtuu vähemmän pysäkeillä. Alustassakin on yleensä eroa kaupunkibusseihin nähden ainakin jousituksen ja vaihteiston suhteen.

Hienommissa turistibusseissa voi olla sitten vaikka keittiötä ja DVD- tai muuta viihdelaitteistoa, ja yksi ovikin riittäisi, mutta en nyt taas muista, onko se säädösten valossa mahdollista. Tietty määrä (vara)uloskäyntejähän pitää olla.

Toisaalta "lyhyessä pitkän matkan ajossa", eli seutu- tai lähiliikenteessä, riittäisi aivan hyvin Scala hattuhyllyin ja turistipenkein, ja onhan sellaisia tehtykin. Voisin hyvin kuvitella sellaisella matkustavani Helsingistä Nurmijärvelle tai jopa Lahteen.




> Voiko kaupunkibussia (matalalattia) käyttää kaukoliikenteessä?


Ei kai sille mitään suoranaista estettä ole, etteikö katuria voisi pitemmällä matkalla käyttää hätätapauksessa. Matkustusmukavuus ei välttämättä ole kovin hyvä, ja kaupunkibussien maksiminopeus on yleensä vain 80 km/h (kaukobusseissa yleensä 100 km/h).

----------


## Ivecomies

Olen kauan miettinyt, että mistä johtuu, että uudemmissa busseissa (mm. Volvo 8900LE, Omniexpress, VDL, uusi Iveco jne.) ei ole lainkaan jäähdyttimen puhallinta, joka alkais huutamaan kun moottori on ylikuumentunut? kun taas vanhemmissa busseissa se alkaa helposti mölisemään, kun moottori kuumentuu. HSL-alueella ei taida olla yhtäkään ZF Ecolife-vaihteista bussia, jossa jäähdyttimen puhallin alkais huutamaan moottorin lämmetessä. En oo ainakaan ite nähnyt. Kaikki taitavat olla 2012 vanhempia.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ei kai sille mitään suoranaista estettä ole, etteikö katuria voisi pitemmällä matkalla käyttää hätätapauksessa. Matkustusmukavuus ei välttämättä ole kovin hyvä, ja kaupunkibussien maksiminopeus on yleensä vain 80 km/h (kaukobusseissa yleensä 100 km/h).


Miten toimitaan silloin, kun joku katuri siirretään vaikka Helsingistä Kuopioon? Ajetaanko sillä se 400 kilometrin rupeama vai viedäänkö se lavetilla?

----------


## Jirtsu96

> Miten toimitaan silloin, kun joku katuri siirretään vaikka Helsingistä Kuopioon? Ajetaanko sillä se 400 kilometrin rupeama vai viedäänkö se lavetilla?


Ajamalla viedään. Lavetilla kuljettaminen olisi melko tuhottoman kallista.

----------


## Salomaa

> Millaisia hyviä kaukobussimalleja on olemassa? Entä millaisia kannattaa välttää?
> Mitä ominaisuuksia olisi hyvä olla? Onko mitään matalalattiaisia kaukobusseja?
> 
> Voiko kaupunkibussia (matalalattia) käyttää kaukoliikenteessä?


Nobinalla näyttää olevan uusia autoja, joissa tosi hyvät korkeat ja pehmeät penkit. Ajossa ainakin Turuntietä pitkin Espooseen.

----------


## killerpop

> Voiko kaupunkibussia (matalalattia) käyttää kaukoliikenteessä?


Mikä sitten on kaukoliikenteen määritelmä nykyään, kun esim Tampere Pyynikintori  Kuhmoinen ajetaan vallan matalalattiakalustolla, matkaa on hieman vajaa 90 km ja ylittää maakuntarajankin. Vastaavasti 10 km lyhyempi väli esim Tampereelta Hämeenlinnaan harjoitetaan asiakaslähtöisemmin korkeampitasoisemmilla autoilla.

Jos vaan ko matalalattiabussi on päässyt katsastuksesta läpi, niin kyllähän sillä voi tosiaan liikennöidä siinä missä oikeilla kaukobusseilla. Siinä vaan voi olla asiakastyytyväisyys vähän koetuksella.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten toimitaan silloin, kun joku katuri siirretään vaikka Helsingistä Kuopioon? Ajetaanko sillä se 400 kilometrin rupeama vai viedäänkö se lavetilla?


Saahan ne 400 km siirrettyä ihan ajamallakin. Toisaalta Hki - Iisalmi - Hki hoidettiin 1980-luvulla tällä tavalla.  :Cool:

----------


## iiko

> Ei kai sille mitään suoranaista estettä ole, etteikö katuria voisi pitemmällä matkalla käyttää hätätapauksessa. Matkustusmukavuus ei välttämättä ole kovin hyvä, ja kaupunkibussien maksiminopeus on yleensä vain 80 km/h (kaukobusseissa yleensä 100 km/h).


Ainakin Vuorela on joskus ajanut Hamina-Helsinkiä Scalallaan. No, siinä on turistipenkit.

(https://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/V/V...+SV+150512.jpg)

----------


## Rehtori

> Saahan ne 400 km siirrettyä ihan ajamallakin. Toisaalta Hki - Iisalmi - Hki hoidettiin 1980-luvulla tällä tavalla.


Osaatko sanao, miksi nuo siirrettiin Iisalmeen? Messut vai lyhytaikainenen käyttö?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osaatko sanao, miksi nuo siirrettiin Iisalmeen? Messut vai lyhytaikainenen käyttö?


Iisalmessa oli Erikoiskori-niminen koritehdas, joka teki tarpeen tullen linja-autojen korikorjauksiakin. HKL teetti tällaisia korikorjauksia muutamiin busseihin Iisalmessa saakka. Suurin osa näistä nk. välikorjauksista toki tehtiin pk-seudulla, etenkin HKL:n omalla keskuskorjaamolla Ruskeasuolla.

----------


## Bussihullu

Miten bussin penkit vaihdetaan turistitason penkeiksi?

----------


## Melamies

> Miten bussin penkit vaihdetaan turistitason penkeiksi?


Irrottamalla vanhat penkit ja kantamalla ne ulos ja sitten kannetaan uudet tilalle ja kiinnitetään ne. Hikinen urakka siis.

On tietysti ensin tarkistettava, että molemmat penkkimallit sopivat samoihin kiinnitysuriin lattialla ja kiinnityskiskoihin seinässä.

Bussi ei kuitenkaan muutu turistimalliseksi pelkällä penkkien vaihdolla, esim hattuhylly ilmasuulakkeineen ja lukuvaloineen puuttuu ja todennäköisesti paljon muutakin. Matkustusmukavuutta pidemmille linjasivuille toki voidaan näin lisätä.

----------


## markus1979

Missä kaukoliikennebussissa on suurin polttoainetankki? Katselin hieman Googlella ja 500 ja 600 litran tankkeja mainosteltiin. Löytyykö vielä isompia? Olen pitkiäkin matkoja bussilla matkustanut ja kertaakaan en ole vielä huoltoasemalle tankkaustauolle päätynyt. Luulisi, että tuolla olisi merkitystä ainakin kansainvälisessä liikenteessä jossa matka vie edullisempien dieselhintojen maista läpi..

----------


## Rebiaf

> Missä kaukoliikennebussissa on suurin polttoainetankki?


Aivan tavallisen bussin tankki on usein 400 litraa. Sen perusteella voisin arvata, että 800 litraa on hyvin varustetussa turistibussissa kun laitetaan kaksi tavallista.

----------


## Melamies

> Missä kaukoliikennebussissa on suurin polttoainetankki? Katselin hieman Googlella ja 500 ja 600 litran tankkeja mainosteltiin. Löytyykö vielä isompia? Olen pitkiäkin matkoja bussilla matkustanut ja kertaakaan en ole vielä huoltoasemalle tankkaustauolle päätynyt. Luulisi, että tuolla olisi merkitystä ainakin kansainvälisessä liikenteessä jossa matka vie edullisempien dieselhintojen maista läpi..


Olen käynyt Venäjällä vain matkustajana, mutta monet rajan läheisyydessä asuvat yksityishenkilöt hankkivat vuosiviisumin ja  ostavat sieltä polttoaineensa. Eräs tällainen henkilö kertoi, että on luvallista tuoda täysi tankillinen ja yksi irtonainen kanisteri. Auton tankin on oltava sellainen, jonka on voinut saada kyseiseen autoon uutena.

Joskus noin kaksikymmentä vuotta sitten kun suomalaisia rekkoja vielä ajoi enemmän Venäjälle, asennettiin niihin mahdollisimman suuria tankkeja. Seurasin yhtä tällaista projektia, kun asioin muissa asioissa eräällä pajalla. Scanian rungon ympärillä mittailtiin ja pähkäiltiin. Sitten levyleikkurin ja särmäyspuristimen kautta tulleet levyt hitsattiin kasaan. Syntynyt säiliö oli valtava. Se täytettiin vedellä ja kun ei vuotanut, niin voitiin maalata ja kiinnittää Scaniaan. Säännökset kuitenkin muuttuivat. En muista kiellettiinkö ylisuuret omatekoiset tankit kokonaan vai rajoitettiinko niissä rajan yli tullivapaasti tuotava polttoaine suurimman vakiotankin litramäärään. Mutta kyllä vieläkin näkee uusia rekkavetureita, joissa on tankki molemmin puolin runkoa ja kyllähän bussiinkin pari tankkia mahtuu. Täytyypä tutkia nuo voimassa olevat polttoaineen rajanylityssäännökset. Talviaikaan on tietysti muistettava sääolosuhteet erityisesti etelästä Suomeen ajettaessa, halvemmalla ostettu kesälaatuinen polttoaine voi tulla kalliiksi Suomen talvessa.

----------


## eemeli113

Olin kuullut, että Vainion 93 ja 94 olisi varustettu yli 700 litran tankeilla.

----------


## kalle.

> Missä kaukoliikennebussissa on suurin polttoainetankki? Katselin hieman Googlella ja 500 ja 600 litran tankkeja mainosteltiin. Löytyykö vielä isompia


Tässä autossa on 1003 litran polttoainesäiliö.

----------


## Zetor

Kyllähän busseihin saa hyvinkin isoja tankkeja, mutta Suomeen harvemmin niitä tilataan. Keski-Euroopassa pitkiä rajat ylittäviä tilausajoja ja kansainvälistä pikavuoroliikennettä ajavissa autoissa ne ovat yleisempiä. Silloin autot voivat pääsääntöisesti tankata aina kotivarikolla/kotimaassa kun toimintasäde yhdellä tankkauksella on luokkaa 2500-3500km. Tällöin polttoaine on usein edullisempaa kun ei tarvitse maksaa normaalia mittarihintaa ja alv-vähennykset eivät vaadi ylimääräistä byrokratiaa.

VDL Futuroissa tankkikoot ovat yksikerroksissa välillä 330-830 litraa ja kaksikerroksisssa 445-902 litraa. Isojen tankkien kohdalla pitää kuitenkin aina muistaa, että mitä isompi tankki, sitä pienempi auton kantavuus. Toisilla merkeillä ongelma on suurempi kuin toisilla, mutta erityisesti kaksiakselisten autojen kohdalla voi yleisellä tasolla todeta, että pitkä auto + paljon penkkejä + iso tankki johtaa ongelmiin painojen kanssa. Tarpeettomasti isoa polttoainelastia ei muutenkaan kannata kuljetella ympäriinsä, koska jokainen "ylimääräinen" kilo lisää polttoaineen kulutusta ja ainut joka siitä on iloinen on polttoainekauppias.

----------


## markus1979

Tästä päästäänkin kätevästi tuohon kantavuuskysymykseen.. eli mikä nyt onkaan korkein sallittu kokonaismassa? 

Jos tulkitsen oikein asetusta (https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/alkup/2019/20190031), niin kaksiakselisena 19,5t ja kolmiakselisena 25t?

Onko nuo realistisia kokonaispainoja teknisesti?

Jos tähän tutkielmaan (https://www.iru.org/sites/default/fi...a-bus-2007.pdf) on luottaminen, kolmiakselisen ykskerrosauton tyhjäpaino ajokuntoisena on noin 15t. Eikö siinä jäisi sitten hyötykuormalle tilaa 10t?

Eli 50 matkustajaa saisi matkatavaroineen painaa 200kg kappale?

----------


## Bussihullu

Mitä siis tarvitaan bussiyhtiön perustamiseksi linja-auton ja ajokortin lisäksi?

----------


## eemeli113

> Mitä siis tarvitaan bussiyhtiön perustamiseksi linja-auton ja ajokortin lisäksi?


Joukkoliikennelupa, joka on linja-autokohtainen. Maksaa useamman tonnin, mutta luvan kanssa saat ajaa tilausajoja ja reittiliikennettä. Reittiliikenteessä oli aikanaan käytössä myös lupasysteemi, mutta ilmeisesti nykyään riittää vain pelkkä ilmoitus ELY-keskukseen. Joku fiksumpi pystyy tästä lupa-asiasta varmaan kertomaan tarkemmin.

----------


## canis lupus

> Mitä siis tarvitaan bussiyhtiön perustamiseksi linja-auton ja ajokortin lisäksi?


Ei kai sitä ajokorttia välttämättä tarvii mikäli et itse aja? Mikäli ajat niin sitten D ajokortti (tai D1 mikäli max 16 paikkaista), perustason henkilöliikenteen ammattipätevyys sekä mahdollisesti digipiirturikortti. Paikallisliikenteen kuljettaja ei sitä tarvitse. Liikennelupa pitää olla aina mukana linja-autossa

----------


## markus1979

Missä Euroopan maissa on Matkahuollon tyyppistä laajamittaista bussirahtipalvelua? Virossa toimii hyvin samanlainen Cargobus, onko tietoa/kokemuksia muualta?

----------


## Bussihullu

Onko Ruotsissa kaukoliikenneterminaalien lisäksi muita bussien kaukoliikennepysäkkejä?

----------


## markus1979

Onko Suomessa kenelläkään käytössä Isuzu Citiport -busseja? 

Tanskassa näyttää olevan uutena myynnissä:

https://autoline.info/-/sale/city-bu...18375980268800

Ilmeisesti tulevat Turkista:

https://www.isuzu.com.tr/en/bus/city...rban/citiport/

----------


## Jakkkeee

Moro täs jollekki pieni pähkinä ku ittee kiinostaa ku toi Mersun  Vanhool AliZee on aikas harvinainen nii oliko tämä yksilö Manuaali vai Automaattilla ja millä Moottorilla?
Itse olen tuolla joskus matkustanut mutta en muista enää paljoakaan siitä....

Ex Eloranta LFX-498..

https://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/E/E...N.jpg?img=full       (Kuva)..

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onko millään firmalla suomessa käytössä enään linjaliikenteessä aitoja Volvo Carrus City älliä?

----------


## Jakkkeee

Tietääkös ketää mikä moottori kyseessä Van Hool 809 1987 Onkse 141kw MAN:nin Vai DAF kone ?

5680 (cm3)

141 (KW)

----------


## Rehtori

Millaista turvatekniikkaa kuljettajan suojaksi nykyaikaisessa kaupunkilinja-autossa on? Millaisia avustinjärjestelmiä onnettomuuksien ehkäisyyn?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf_4TwNljqc Tämän videon onnettomuusautossa ei selvästi ole esimerkiksi turvatyynyjä tms. Myös kaistallapysymisavustinta, kuten se esimerkiksi omassa Volvo V90:ssa toimii, ei tuossa ehkäpä ole?

Niin, tuon videon bussihan on ilmeisesti vuoden 2007 paikkeilta, eli ei suoraan käy esimerkiksi nykylinja-autosta.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mahtaako kukaan muistaa mikä HKL:n auto oli osallisena Myllypuron risteyksessä Kehä I:llä sattuneessa kuolonkolarissa marraskuussa 1998?

----------


## JT

#9123 Volvo B10M Wiima K202

----------


## Tarkastaja

> #9123 Volvo B10M Wiima K202


Kiitos JT! Muistatko korjattiinko auto koskaan vai menikö lunariin? Jotenkin muistelisin että olisin vielä vuosituhannen alussa nähnyt sitä linjalla 71S

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Kiitos JT! Muistatko korjattiinko auto koskaan vai menikö lunariin? Jotenkin muistelisin että olisin vielä vuosituhannen alussa nähnyt sitä linjalla 71S


Ainakin Kuukangon sivujen mukaan 9123 romuttui onnettomuudessa joulukuussa 1998

----------


## kuukanko

> Ainakin Kuukangon sivujen mukaan 9123 romuttui onnettomuudessa joulukuussa 1998


Kiitos huomautuksesta! Marraskuussa 1998 se onnettomuus oli, korjasin sivuni.

MTV:n sivuilta löytyy vielä tuosta vanha uutinen, jossa on pieni kuva 9123:sta kolarin jäljiltä.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Onko kellään vanhalla kehäketulla muistikuvaa siitä millä linjoilla Vantaan Liikenteen, sittemmin Linjebussin taidebussit 221-223, ja samalla ensimmäiset matalalattia-scaniat, pyörivät vakituisesti tuolloin 90-luvulla? Itse muistan niiden olleen säännöllisesti h71:llä aivan 2000-luvun alussa kun Linjebuss muuttui linjan liikennöijäksi (syksyllä -98?)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko kellään vanhalla kehäketulla muistikuvaa siitä millä linjoilla Vantaan Liikenteen, sittemmin Linjebussin taidebussit 221-223, ja samalla ensimmäiset matalalattia-scaniat, pyörivät vakituisesti tuolloin 90-luvulla? Itse muistan niiden olleen säännöllisesti h71:llä aivan 2000-luvun alussa kun Linjebuss muuttui linjan liikennöijäksi (syksyllä -98?)


Taidebusseja olivat VL 221 ja 222. Niiden ensimmäinen sijoituskohde oli silloinen Vantaan sisäinen linja 53. VL 223 oli mainosasussa, siinä mainostettiin ovattomalla kyljellä Nesteen City diesel -polttoainetta ja ovipuolella Scanian matalalattiabussia. Aivan uutena 223 liikkui jopa jollain seutulinjalla, itse matkustin sillä Rautatientorilta Mäkelänkadun kautta jonnekin. Mahtoiko linja olla silloinen 623? VL 224 ja 225 liikkuivat uusina vakituisesti Vantaan silloisella linjalla 72. 

Syysliikenne 1998 toi uudet kuviot noillekin busseille. 221 - 225 sijoitettiin Pihlajamäen pakettiin eli Helsingin linjoille 71, 71V ja 73B. Niillä linjoilla näkyi saman liikennöintisopimuksen aikana myös Tanskasta tuotuja Scania MaxCi -busseja, ja taisipa ruuhkassa joskus näkyä Malmöstä tuotuja CN113CLB:itäkin. Malmön Scaniat olivat tavallisimpia kuitenkin linjalla 54.

----------


## Miska

> Taidebusseja olivat VL 221 ja 222. Niiden ensimmäinen sijoituskohde oli silloinen Vantaan sisäinen linja 53. VL 223 oli mainosasussa, siinä mainostettiin ovattomalla kyljellä Nesteen City diesel -polttoainetta ja ovipuolella Scanian matalalattiabussia. Aivan uutena 223 liikkui jopa jollain seutulinjalla, itse matkustin sillä Rautatientorilta Mäkelänkadun kautta jonnekin. Mahtoiko linja olla silloinen 623? VL 224 ja 225 liikkuivat uusina vakituisesti Vantaan silloisella linjalla 72.


Itse asiassa 225 oli vakisijoitettuna linjalle 84. Linjan 72 toisena matalalattia-autona oli muistaakseni auto 223. Pian näiden Scanioiden jälkeen tuli ajoon vielä ensimmäinen matalalattia-Volvo eli auto 226, joka sekin sijoitettiin Peijaksen linjalle 53. Nuo autot 221 - 225 olivat Vantaan Liikenteen Volvo-Wiimoihin tottuneelle nuorelle bussiharrastajalle suuri järkytys. Ne olivat ahtaita, täriseviä ja meluisia. Volvo 226 olikin sitten ihan eri maata. Onnekseni tuosta Volvo B10BLE Carrus CityL -yhdistelmästä sitten muodostuikin seuraava pääkaupunkiseudun perusbussi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse asiassa 225 oli vakisijoitettuna linjalle 84. Linjan 72 toisena matalalattia-autona oli muistaakseni auto 223. Pian näiden Scanioiden jälkeen tuli ajoon vielä ensimmäinen matalalattia-Volvo eli auto 226, joka sekin sijoitettiin Peijaksen linjalle 53. Nuo autot 221 - 225 olivat Vantaan Liikenteen Volvo-Wiimoihin tottuneelle nuorelle bussiharrastajalle suuri järkytys. Ne olivat ahtaita, täriseviä ja meluisia. Volvo 226 olikin sitten ihan eri maata. Onnekseni tuosta Volvo B10BLE Carrus CityL -yhdistelmästä sitten muodostuikin seuraava pääkaupunkiseudun perusbussi.


Kirjoitin tosiaan syksyn 1992 tilanteesta. 226 tuli käyttöön vasta kevättalvella 1993, jolloin sijoituksia vähän muutettiin. 223:n kiertely yhteen aikaan perustui ilmeisesti mainossopimukseen, sen haluttiin näkyvän hieman laajemmin kuin vain yhden linjan toiminta-alueella.

Noista Scanioista oli varmaan olemassa hyvin monenlaisia subjektiivisia käsityksiä. Vantaan Liikenteen silloinen toimitusjohtaja Lahdenranta kuvaili niiden tekniikkaa varsinkin päästöjen osalta "parhaaksi saatavilla olevaksi". Aina firmojen ylimmän johdon ja harrastajien mielipiteet eivät käy yksiin.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mielenkiintoista, kiitos teille molemmille. Nopean googlaamisen perusteella tuo ensimmäinen matala Volvo on ilmeisesti palanut 2003..

Tuota Rattivaunun mainitsemaa CN113CLB -Scaniaa en jostain syystä muista ollenkaan. Niitä ei ilm. ollut kuin muutama? Väritys oli aika eksoottinen lila ja yksi tilkku lisää tuon ajan pks-liikenteen bussien värimaailmaan. 

Tanskandoggeja oli muistaakseni kahta erilaista mallia jotka erosivat ainakin istuinmuotoilultaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuota Rattivaunun mainitsemaa CN113CLB -Scaniaa en jostain syystä muista ollenkaan. Niitä ei ilm. ollut kuin muutama? Väritys oli aika eksoottinen lila ja yksi tilkku lisää tuon ajan pks-liikenteen bussien värimaailmaan.


Niitä malmöläisiä oli vain neljä kappaletta, ja niissä esiintyi täällä kahta eri väritystä. Toisessa kahdessa säilyi Malmön alueen tilaajaväritys, ja toiset kaksi maalattiin Linjebussin väreihin, joita alkoi esiintyä 1990-luvun loppupuolella Suomeen uutenakin hankituissa LB:n busseissa. En nyt muista miten Malmössä tai sen seudulla bussiliikenne oli hallinnollisesti noihin aikoihin järjestetty, mutta en keksinyt parempaakaan termiä kuin tilaajaväritys. Malmön kaupungissa itsessään bussit olivat pitkään vihreitä, laajemmalla alueella läänissä tuon esimerkin mukaisessa asussa tiettyyn aikaan.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Niitä malmöläisiä oli vain neljä kappaletta, ja niissä esiintyi täällä kahta eri väritystä. Toisessa kahdessa säilyi  Malmön alueen tilaajaväritys, ja toiset kaksi maalattiin Linjebussin väreihin, joita alkoi esiintyä 1990-luvun loppupuolella Suomeen uutenakin hankituissa LB:n busseissa. En nyt muista miten Malmössä tai sen seudulla bussiliikenne oli hallinnollisesti noihin aikoihin järjestetty, mutta en keksinyt parempaakaan termiä kuin tilaajaväritys. Malmön kaupungissa itsessään bussit olivat pitkään vihreitä, laajemmalla alueella läänissä tuon esimerkin mukaisessa asussa tiettyyn aikaan.


Nuo autot taisivat myös kadota varsin pian 2000-luvulle tultaessa? Ilmeisesti aivan 90-luvun alun malleja. Tuota mallia oli näköjään myös aikoinaan Vantaan Liikenteen käytössä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Toimitettiinko muuten Volvo B7RLE*City L-autoja eli niitä ns. "facelift-Carruksia" tai "polakki-Carruksia" Suomen Concordian, Connexin ja Savonlinjan lisäksi myös jonnekin Ruotsiin, minne ja löytyykö kuvaa? satun vain tietämään että legendaarista Carrus City L-mallia (myös U:ta ja korkeaa Cityä) toimitettiin jonkin verran Ruotsiin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 02:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 02:52 ----------




> Toimitettiinko muuten Volvo B7RLE*City L-autoja eli niitä ns. "facelift-Carruksia" tai "polakki-Carruksia" Suomen Concordian, Connexin ja Savonlinjan lisäksi myös jonnekin Ruotsiin, minne ja löytyykö kuvaa? satun vain tietämään että legendaarista Carrus City L-mallia (myös U:ta ja korkeaa Cityä) toimitettiin jonkin verran Ruotsiin.


https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvo_City_L Wikipedia muuten väittää että tätä mallia olisi kasattu Puolan lisäksi myös Säfflen tehtaalla Ruotsissa, jota hieman kyllä ihmettelen, kun ei mallilla ollut mitään tekemistä Säfflen kanssa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nuo autot taisivat myös kadota varsin pian 2000-luvulle tultaessa? Ilmeisesti aivan 90-luvun alun malleja. Tuota mallia oli näköjään myös aikoinaan Vantaan Liikenteen käytössä.


Suurin osa siirtyi Connex Finlandilta muualle vuonna 2002 (suurin osa tai kaikki Tarttoon paikalliselle Connexille). Nuo CN113CLB:t olivat alunperin vuodelta 1991, Suomeen saapuivat marras - joulukuussa 1997. "Vantaan Liikenteen" käyttöön yksi varsin pitkälle samanlainen CN113CLB tuli 1991 lopulla sillä tavoin, että Oy Liikenne Ab -konserni myytiin ja pilkottiin. Hakunilan Liikenteen puolella ollut kalusto siirtyi Vantaan Liikenne -konserniin. Hakunilan Liikenteellä oli tosiaan osaksi melko kirjavankin kaluston joukossa yksi CN113CLB, joka oli alkujaan ollut esittelyauto. Se oli alunperin vuodelta 1989, mutta rekisteröity vasta vähän myöhemmin. Kuva.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Mahdatko Rattivaunu muistaa oliko noissa VL 221-225 vippiovet, ei varmaan(?) Liekö ensimmäinen vippiovellinen sitten joku Tammelundin Mersu.. Mystinenportaali-palvelussa ei näy tietoa siitä mikä vaihteisto noissa 221-225 -autoissa on ollut, mutta jotenkin hatarasti muistelisin että äänen perusteella Voith?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mahdatko Rattivaunu muistaa oliko noissa VL 221-225 vippiovet, ei varmaan(?) Liekö ensimmäinen vippiovellinen sitten joku Tammelundin Mersu.. Mystinenportaali-palvelussa ei näy tietoa siitä mikä vaihteisto noissa 221-225 -autoissa on ollut, mutta jotenkin hatarasti muistelisin että äänen perusteella Voith?


Poistumisovetkin olivat kääntöovia tuossa sarjassa, muistin virkistämiseksi kuva VL 224:stä Tikkurilassa. Jossain 1990-luvun melko alun TLL-Mersussa oli tosiaan vippiovet, ainakin yhdessä autossa vippiovet oli jopa etuovinakin. HKL:llä ensimmäiset vippiovet (keskellä ja takana) taisivat olla vuonna 1994 tulleissa Scanioissa 9402 - 9411. Sitä pidän jonkinlaisena päänavauksena, jonka jälkeen vippiovia alkoi vähitellen näkyä muuallakin. Toisaalta joissakin 2000-luvun Ikaruksissa oli kääntöovia poistumisovillakin. Vippiovet koettiin hankaliksi ainakin joillakin korotetuilla pysäkeillä.

Ajatus siitä, että ovet avautuvat matkustajavirtojen kulkusuuntien mukaan, on tainnut rantautua ulkomailta. USA:laisen esikuvan mukaan tehdyissä Scania-Vabis Metropoleissa ja Capitoleissa etuovet avautuivat sisäänpäin ja keskiovet ulospäin jo 1950-luvulla. Amerikkalaiset esikuvabussit toimivat tuolla periaatteella jo 1930-luvulla. Muutamat vuosikymmenet ehtivät vierähtää, että omaksuttiin vastaava periaate tänne Suomeenkin. Ehti Vantaanjoessa sinä aikana virratan jokunen kuutio vettä...

----------


## Melamies

> Ehti Vantaanjoessa sinä aikana virratan jokunen kuutio vettä...


OFF TOPICS: Vantaanjoen virtaama tulvahuippuja lukuunottamatta on suorastaan lapsellisen pieni ja sen vuoksi piti aikoinaan järjestää lisävettä Hiidenvedestä (!), jotta Helsingin vesihuolto olisi turvattu.

Rattivaunun kuvat on rautaa.

----------


## SD202

> Kirjoitin tosiaan syksyn 1992 tilanteesta. 226 tuli käyttöön vasta kevättalvella 1993, jolloin sijoituksia vähän muutettiin. 223:n kiertely yhteen aikaan perustui ilmeisesti mainossopimukseen, sen haluttiin näkyvän hieman laajemmin kuin vain yhden linjan toiminta-alueella.


Pieni muistelo tuli mieleen autoista 221 ja 222. Muistaakseni niiden ensiesiintyminen julkisuudessa oli Tikkurilan maalaismarkkinat syksyllä 1992. Toinen busseista oli paikallaan esiteltävänä markkinoilla kävijöille ja toisen kyytiin pääsi pienelle lenkille. En vain tähän hätään muista kumpi busseista oli kummassa roolissa...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pieni muistelo tuli mieleen autoista 221 ja 222. Muistaakseni niiden ensiesiintyminen julkisuudessa oli Tikkurilan maalaismarkkinat syksyllä 1992. Toinen busseista oli paikallaan esiteltävänä markkinoilla kävijöille ja toisen kyytiin pääsi pienelle lenkille. En vain tähän hätään muista kumpi busseista oli kummassa roolissa...


Tuo on voinut olla ensimmäinen kerta, kun ne ovat olleet esillä niin että olivat jo rekisterissä. Itse noteerasin 221:n Tampere-talolla 10.9.1992. Siellä oli silloin Paikallisliikennepäivät näyttelyineen. Tuossa vaiheessa VL 221:ssä oli koristerekkari. Kuva tilaisuudesta.

----------

